# I have problems with watermarking using LR/Mogrify



## Klapaucius (May 17, 2012)

Hello forum!

I have a strange problem, and can't figure out how to get around it. I am trying to export photos using the LR/mogrify 2 plugin. What I'd like to do is to add the filename to the picture (or to be precise, I'd like to add the filename without the annoying .jpg, but there seems to be no option for that), so that my customers can order more prints, as every photo has it's own code (and it is the same as the filename). I'd rather not add them by hand, as it is slow, and there is the risk for human error, and the last ting I want to do is to deliver the wrong photos!
When I add the token {exportedName} which is described as 'Leaf name of EXPORTED file', it gives names like LR-21.jpg, LR-22.jpg, LR-23.jpg and so on. An obvious pattern. When I choose the token {exportedPathName} which is described as 'Name of the folder EXPORTED file is in', it gives me the following watermark: C:\Users\Elmo\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-22.jpg

SO it exports the picture somewhere else than defined in the 'Export Location'-box! And it doesn't care about what I put in the 'File Naming'-box! This thing I need reeeeally bad, and I have been fighting with this issue for hours, and can't get anywhere :(.

If anyone knows anything that could help, I'd love to hear.

Best regards
Elmo


----------



## rjalex (May 17, 2012)

Would this approach suit you ? http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2011/09...ial-names.html
HTH Bob


----------



## Klapaucius (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the idea! This is something that might work, although it isn't as easy as watermarking, as I have nowhere to extract the info to identify the client, and have to type it manually (no big deal).
If there is no solution to the original problem with LR/Mogrify, I can use this in the future at least. I just have to name the photos and the folder so that it automagically gives the correct info on the watermark. I have several groups (A, B, C and so forth) with several clients (01, 02, 03 and so forth) who all have several photos (01, 02, 03 and so forth). This creates a unique code A01_01, for each photo, and they can then order more with this code. Next time I'll embed this info about the clients (group, client and photo) in the file and folder names, and then I can very easily use this tip of yours rjalex!

It seemed too easy, as usual, to have it done for me by some program .

But I'd like to see this original problem solved too. Is there anyone reading this with LR/mogrify so they can reproduce the problem? I'd like to know if this is just my or everybody else.

Best regards
-Elmo-


----------



## Klapaucius (May 17, 2012)

And renaming them was easy, just select all in the grid and then rename with F2. The export went well also, but one thing seems to be impossible to edit. LR will add a number in the end of the original filename, so A01-01 becomes A01-01-1. Boring, but presumably unavoidable. I'd like to have the code of the photo and the filename the same, but it seems impossible. Oh, well, this at least got me forward! Maybe I'll edit them away by hand this time, and figure out something else in the future (something like a fix for LR/mogrify 2 would be the nicest ).


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 17, 2012)

I can confirm the described behaviour with LR/Mogrify 2. I suspect it has to do with the fact that LR passes the image to LR/Mogrify in the %temp% directory with a temporary name (LR-2 etc), which is then used in the watermark. A bug in LR/Mogrify 2 IMHO. You might want to send Tim Armes an email and enquire about it.

Beat


----------



## Klapaucius (May 17, 2012)

And that I did. Felt the same, that the problem lies in LR/Mogrify, instead of imagemagick. The function is quite useless unless you can specify the file name you are exporting to...


----------



## Tim Armes (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

Oops, in effect it's a bug in LR/Mogrify 2.

I've just released a fix.

Regards,

Tim


----------

